# Starrett Double Square problem



## mranum (Mar 23, 2013)

About a year or so ago I inherited my Dad's machinist tools. They, along with his lathe are now at home in my woodshop. Some of the things don't get used much since I already have the same tools but I found that his little 4" double square is as handy as a pocket on a shirt. Only one problem. Its not square. Its off about 1/32" in 4 inches. I don't see any obvious damage to it anywhere, and since its fairly old I'm assuming its just worn out.

Does Starrett have any sort of warranty on their tools? Hate to sound cheap, but why buy another if I can have it fixed or replaced.


----------



## mikey (Mar 24, 2013)

Unless they've changed their warranty, it is one year on their precision hand tools. One thing to try is to contact them by email and ask if they can take a look at it and repair it if feasible. Starrett has been very reasonable in their repair estimates, at least in my experience, so its worth a shot. I know a new square is not that outrageous but a tool from your Dad is not about money.


----------



## fastback (Mar 24, 2013)

Last year I had a Starrett model 98 level and 1-inch micrometer gone through.  I think the cost was a little on the high side.  The level cost me somewhere around $130 and the mic was $65.  The get close to 50% the cost of a new one.  I did have them gone through, but I think in the future I would give it a second thought.  Just my opinion.  They will only service what they currently sell.

I guess what I am saying is you may want to keep your father's square where you can see it and buy a new square for work.


----------



## mranum (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks, I think I'll send them and email and see what they have to say.


----------



## george wilson (Mar 24, 2013)

Squares with sliding blades are never as accurate as fixed blade squares. Yours obviously has been slid until it has gotten the groove worn. I'd take a slitting saw of the correct width and make just enough of a fresh cut to resurface the bottom of the square's groove. Obviously,the beam has to be held very accurately square to the cutter to get it right. I'm GUESSING the blade is o.k.,since it is hardened. It could be worn into a hollow,though. Check it against something known to be truly flat before doing mods to the stock.


----------



## mranum (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok George, Thanks!


----------



## Rick Berk (Mar 24, 2013)

If its off by 1/32 in 4 inches, it has been droped, now the blade is in tension and although you can regrind it the blade is still in tension and will vary greatly with temperature change. Ideal would be to anneal, retemper and grind square, personal opinion buy another one.


----------



## george wilson (Mar 25, 2013)

I may be wrong,but the square isn't very heavy,and I don't see how the blade could be bent by dropping. It could be that the square was just made that way. I have gotten Starrett stuff that was not accurate. Had a dial caliper once that was .008" off on the inside jaws. Check the blade,then slit saw the slot to true it up. You can avoid an expensive repair bill if you have a mill to fix this. Take off absolutely the minimum amount or you might permanently mess up the square if the little blade clamp won't tighten down(though I can't see this happening,either). Best be cautious,though.


----------



## PurpLev (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm assuming you've already taken it apart and cleaned everything to a shine?

1/32 deviation for a 4" square seems quite excessive to me. can you pin point what is causing this?


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a Starrett 4" double square that I bought new around 10 years ago. It is one of the least accurate squares that I own and I probably have at least 20 of them. I also have an old used Lufkin 4" and it's almost as bad. My Starrett 6", 12" and 18" combination squares are very accurate. All of these have been checked with a cylinder square and a precision knife edge square.


----------



## george wilson (Mar 25, 2013)

Bridge City made a combination square with hardened steel dowels in the slot,to keep wear down to a minimum. With daily use,any sliding square will get worn. I expect the Starretts with hardened heads would be the most durable. I only rely on my fixed beam squares for serious work. I have granite squares to check them against,as well as a cylindrical square. Have a granite straight edge,and 3 camel back ones too,and a 4' Tumico.I'm a tool pig.

If you can find USA granite squares,they are the ultimate in accuracy. I did buy a Chinese granite square for the shop at work,though,and it was quite accurate(always a gamble though).


----------



## mranum (Mar 25, 2013)

This turned out to be quite the discussion didn't it. All the responses are appreciated. I have taken it apart but to be honest its been a while ago. Since I discovered the issue I use it generally as a measure/depth gauge and not as a square. When I remember I'll take it apart again and do a closer inspection.


----------

